# another car in, mk1 crx



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

took this in on sat.

all i can say is wow thats one rusty front floor pan/bulkhead. usual plates welded over existing rot, i can literally just pull high pieces off the original rotten pan off it :lol:

its not a full paint job, just a hell of alot of welding and fab then a blow in on the new metal to existing paint (hoping it works out ok as its 20+ years and pretty faded from the original color) also i dont have a paint mixing system so have to reley on the factors being able to match it up form a sample panel (fuel filler cap most likely)

on the job list:

Get dash out rust is so far up the bulkhead the blowers and dash are in the way.
FAb up the bulkhead from scratch.
get sill covers off and hope its been done properly before (unlikely)
screen cracked badly due to rust underneath, going to fab up an entire screen surround from nothing.
cut out both arches and remake both from scratch, also the inners are gone to lol.

get it painted/blended, machine polish the entire car to get it back to an OE white (its gone quite yellowish)

car also needs MOT-ing , brakes are a bit iffy pedal travel wise but not had a look at them yet, think it really could do with the fluid replacing and them serviced )pedal travels a good 2 inches before any bite on it)

glad i got my metal stretcher/shrinker on order because im going to need it!




























the other side is worse than this side



















not holding out hope for the sills looking at the penetration marks on the inner sill 










yep thats a plate over the rot from the wheel arch side, the brown chunkes are the original floor pan i pulled away



















anyone making a class fiber panel replacement for a mk2?














































hopeing i can have the entire thing welded in a week solid we shall see lol!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

skirts off both sides.

yay waxoly, see its dont a good job keeping the rust off....but not when it rusts inside out.

first lump here came off in my hand 










and into my tool box lol










took me an hour to get the rear bumper off. pretty much every thing was rotten and the bar came off in 3 bits (top bar fell off, half a support on the bumper and the other on the car lol)










removed the interior trim to so i could get into the rear of the arches










drain tubes not plugged in so this was rotten like crazy, all needs replacing

bit more digging sill side, had bits of rag and a tee shirt buried in here under filler










got mr.twisted knot out and a few mins going 12000rpm

left me with this 










pretty much filler all over the arch, it was actually holding the inner and outer arches together










the replacement arch










going to need alot of replacement bits........inner arches are utterly fubar to, more on this



















bend the replacement arch so its the right angle (really need a sheet metal folder!)










this is what came out of the arch on the end of my wire wheel (and 2 other bits during)



















mess yo










inner arch, been welded before










this bit was not even welded in, just held in by shutz (its the inner- inner sill floor pan side)










anyway after a while in the shrinker jaws i had this (made it in 2 parts as i made a boo boo lol)



















those took the best part of 2 hours.....still getting used to how it works and its not as easy as it looks lol



















template for the sill, not going to be fun but i am getting alot better at making complex parts with the few tools i have to hand (shrinker, hammers, vice...thats about it lol)



















edged bent 90 deg










ridges hammered in on the vice










shrinker time, did the curve in less than 2 mins this time 










long process of hammering and bending to get this right










few hours later still




























will mark the panels on the car then cut the offending sections off, then refab the inner arch tomorrow, weld that on and tack the new sections in and finish the outer arch section


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

You sure have your work cut out there...


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

clamped up over old arch










welded together



















marked out very carefully










wonder how the old and new arches had filler between them not even welded, just screwed together! rofl!










inners not pretty




























template up the inner wheel wells



















fuel tank lines and everything else are far to close to weld near on this, spent 2 hours removing the tank to be greeted by MORE rot lol


















started fabbing up the inner outer lips, these are actually worse to make than the outers due to lack of space, trimming them to fit edge to edge is also a bloody pig job!



















getting used to the metal stretcher/shrinker now to and getting a good idea of what it can and cant do










how they sit together (outer arch and inner skin)




























and thats another 8 hours gone. so with the 7 yesterday now in at 14 hours work. should hopefully have this wheel arch finished tomorrow now that 80% of the panels are made up and ready to go in.

sill is shot this side to (dug around some more) so a pair of mk3 fiesta sills will be en route for thurs/friday

should also be on my side of the workshop in the next few days must remember to get booth down this week to!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck Aaran, more fun on the way, you are the man !


John Tht.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great fab work mate, I know how long it takes to make these panels, looking forward to updates.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

put jack on this first thing and it went byebye into the sill somewhere...yes its rotten as a pig to 










rotten all around the fuel filler neck and its a complex part










so started chopping off the rot










took a load off the inner arch to



















pile of niknak










started fabbing up bits (very time consuming as always)




























welded together and trimmed flush (seam welded this on as i now have the welder set perfectly for the fresh zinctec steel sheet, .9mm)



















in










needed this on for referance, had to chop a shunk of the lower quarter out previously to get acess to the fuel neck hole so welded that back on (again butt welded edge to edge)










spent ages making up an inner section, you can see it welded though on the right hand side










from the inside










needs one more bit where it says up on there (there is a bit that joins the inner to a raised inner arch that fits here)










all cleaned up till its shinys










again another full day (8 hours solid) done.

really brings it home when people say they got a great job having both arches wleded and all the rot fixed for puny ammounts like £400 incl the paint :lol: (never seen one done good yet for that price lol)

sills should be here tomorrow so i can finish this arch off and get cracking on this. shame i wont be able to get the other side done this week


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Stunning work. I just wouldn't have thought it was viable to save that car, but you show that anything is possible. Great thread.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work, love the detailed pics... Hats of to you for taking on such a rotten job :thumb:


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Great fabrication work  have you got a link for the metel strecher? Sounds very intresting indeed.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like a major job, your car or a customer car?


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Smashing work!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

customer. been offered a mk1 by a local guy but its likely to be as rotten as this one and all my cash is tied up in electrical wiring, booth side fabbing and other business related stuffs 

tbh i wont be doing my own project until the back end of the year, would quite fancy doing a mid engine space frame crx or a massive custom one off job like that. need more tooling here (English wheel, deep shrinking jaws, bead roller and pipe bender etc etc) but all thats circa £3k min for anything half decent and second hand :lol: not to mention the logistics of it all and finding the time to actually build it lol.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

SOD THAT!!!!

You're a very brave man taking on this job lol.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Tintin said:


> Stunning work. I just wouldn't have thought it was viable to save that car, but you show that anything is possible. Great thread.


Someone must really love that car as I'd imagine this work to cost far more than the car is worth!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

yup mk1 dont hold the same values as a mk2 which is what i normally do.

mint mk2 will set you back 3-4k. and you can pick up a dog for a grand.
a mint mk1 you will not see much over 1500 for it. still when there are none left bar a feww they will be worth alot.

anyway last day of my week of work today. and yes its taken me 5 whole days non stop to do one bloody rear arch. there is NO rot left there now, its super solid with .9mm zinctec steel and i have poured grey epson zinc primer into the cavity to seal them up *(you can see it pissing out of the seam)

sills next....and floor pan and hole in front bulkhead.....joys lol


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

what a dog !!! and what a brave man for taking it on LOL ! to be honestit didnt look too bad in the first pic. if nothing else its a great showcase of your skills :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I admire the skill in this well done.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

other sidde form this sat. (crappy first batch of pics had a fingerprint on the lens lol)


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

:doublesho never seen that much rust on one car:lol:

Brave person but top quality work!

Keep the updates coming


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

inner arch finished (dod get this fitted on sat just gone)










about 90% of this is new lol










drivers sill off, not "that" bad



















but the inner sill to floor pan is 










holes everywhere. incl the rear seat mounting buldges (holes through the floor pan there to)



















been plated badly before and covered in stone chip plastic spray. great stuff but causes rust to run like mad under it and once removed left me with pretty much SFA to start with.










NOT looking forward to this bit, got around later to removing all the flaking paint. got a whopper 2x2 foot area of this, its so bad in places its gone right through to under the rear seat 










lots of chopping later (very careful chopping to i might add as its right behind the rear lower control arm pivot mount which is a critical part of the car)



















couple of hours chopping prepping and an hour welding it it edge to edge










another day gone. will hopefully have an sill, inner rear arch and most of that area done bar the Huge rust patch, left that for the customer to decide how to tackle it


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

chopped out a fair amount of crap (no surprise here lol)










marked for trimming










all welded up and a backing made and welded in, also rebuilt the floor jacking point completely (never seen one so rotten through before)



















and spent the rest of the day getting all these fitted



















so another 7 hours gone on this for those sections lol


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

git all rot out yesterday so loads of plates to make and butt weld in










all of this was holes and looked like a 12 gaudge had gone though a load of rust, never seen anything so bad.
looks like an easy piece to make but its not, had to do this in sections (main flat here and later the reverse curved radius which again was a pig lol)



















all in a rougthly flushed down










same with the drivers footwell/rear front arch










and this turned into a complete pig of a job 

soooo sooo much rust and in the worst place, was so much inside that its had actully spread to the brake pipes running along down the bulkhead and when i moved them out the way the rot split and brake fluid started pouring out of them!
better me having another job to do than for it to not get done and have to push the brakes hard and pop nothing lol










still got more in there but the worst of it is out










this is what came out, was almost 1cm thick in places due to plates being patched over in the past, and it took the best part of an hour with the grinder to chop it out!



















plenty more on the floot, not bad for a 6x6 inch floor pan section lol










then painted all the new stuff front and rear with epoxy mastic 121. best stuff ever!

and thats another 8 hours solid gone, now feeling the burn. i have tomorrow on this then thats it the rest of the weekend and next week i have crx-traniee-lackey-oddjob with me so can get him to hole the large booth sides up whilst i build it all :lol:


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

That is some impressive work.I take my hat off to you. 

How the hell did it get into that state in the first place though?

Did I spot a mkII in one of the photos? 

Love these cars, well done for saving one.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the updates Aaron , keep it on mate .


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

i specilise in restoring crx's , i actually have 5 mk2's down here atm and this mk1 lol.

been to busy building this to get the mk1 finished but i need this more










should have that built or 90% there by the end of thursday


----------



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

I wish I still had my old Clio Williams - you could have done the arches for me a million times better than the place I went to!


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

nice work but surely the man hours involved isnt worth the price of car,how many hours from start to finish on the last one you done?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow 5 Mk 2 ! You ll be quite busy for a whole mate !


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

5 here, another 14 in the pipe line and at least 4/5 of those have been waiting just over a year as i type this. also got a pair of DA integra's due in and the guy from holland dropping his car off winter time this year.

at the end of the day on a car like this you wont see your money back. an oem mint mk1 will see about 2500-3000 to a classic car buyer whom wants a museum esq one. £1500 odd bags you a very very nice mk1. i have a mugen mk1 project thats due in at some point, B series swap with some very nice high end parts incl full weld in cage and a fair bit of custom fab, it will be the uk's first mugen mk1 i think (the kit alone is $1800 usd or there abouts) 

it all down to personal choice, people will spend alot on what they love, and for alot of the cars im getting these are cars that have been owned for 5+ years and the owners have been driving for the last 10-20 years. 

its not really fair to do the time vs price on the last one, im still doing work on that now and im well into 800 hours on it. i dont think i will ever do one to that degree again, well not for a whiles anyway or someone thats willing to pay that much for it! (i will be doing 1-2 for myself as perm keepers for the furutre  )


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

forgot i had this thread on here.

big update incoming now that i am full time (have been for the last 8 days now) i have been working on this non stop until now.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Amazing job. Mugen cf48's too. And mugen mf10's on the mk2  wonder if it have the aero plates for the wheels.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome fab work , i looked at that and thought it couldn't be done tbh


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

this car is so near to breaking me. honestly its now the car from hell. never again quoting on an agreed price on a car. ever. not in a million years.

counted it up today, almost 30 days with the welder on this, been on this full time now for almsot 2 weeks! still got a bit more to weld underneath but i need the booth free for later in the week lol

anyway told you this was going to be a big one!

mk3 fester sill on (well most of it)










90% of the rot gone, was a hell of alot. got some scabbing and i need to make up another section for the pan but nowt the blaster wont remove then i can weld in the new section and finish this corner










all plug welded on , left a few free but you will see later










had 5 mins free so cleaned and polished the door (see the large white area from the center towards the left )



















paint on it is very peeley though (i expect shooting for turning a car out with this sort of reflection lol)










so buffing took all the yellowness of the paint out so at least the entire body will come up like new color wise so i should be able to get a good match.
will loose the new paint on the pin stripe and blend into the skirt and part of the door to loose the rest. fingers crossed it will be very hard to spot the new paint

removed wing and arch liners. knew this side was going to be bad, far worse than the other side. its going to be a dash out job this one as its just rotten everywhere. (pain in the **** really as its means spending time putting it back together again lol)

off to choppy stuff out tomorrow and start fabbing up replacements. will make a nice welcome change compared to paint booth work lol





































dash out (hate this job, worse that everything is alot tighter on a mk1 compared to a mk2 lol)

cut screen out with the cold knife, went fairly well as the bottom of the screen and all the way up the drivers side it was not bonded at all. looks like failure of what ever glue had been put on there (its been changed at some point)

anyway not quite as bad as i thought it would be buts it all needs replacing. going to be a full days job making up the new sections and welding them in and getting it all neat. pics from today

worst bit of rust










like this all the way around (this is after wire wheeling)










and [pretty much what it looks like before an hour getting ground out and clean










dash out as far as i can get it usual story, after market alarm wired into every loom any old how, cant get it any further out but its enough to get access to the inner wheel arch once blower motor is out










spot welds drilled out (expensive as the bits are £5 a go and will only do 20 before they blunt out)










made up the pattern part BEFORE removing the rot. its far easier to do this as you can get the contours bang on (it looks like a simple bit but its not)

used the new guillotine to chop up a 5cm wide strip, then drew a line down the strip (its 2cm and did the base 3cm wide) and then put it in the new metal folder to pop the right angle in it (much easier than the old vice/grinder method lol)

then into the shrinker jaws to put the right curve on the top leading edge shown here



















and its not that simple as the parts not flat against the body, it needed bending in a curve going the other way , so into the stretching jaws to stretch the other edge to put another curve into it










and layed on-top, perfect and ready for some trimming










(fyi it took me 2 hours to make the above bit, its not fast work and is very time consuming)

cut the rot part out next, plenty rotten










rear side, like i always say rust starts on spot welds and works outwards and through panels from the back










very very light rust the other side (its actually not broken the oem coating its just fall out from the rotting top)










cleaned up










trimmed the top edge down on the replacement part, then marked out where to grind on the body to get it flush , was half way through doing this then it was half five and time to clear off for the day. just blasted it all in zinc spray to keep rust away until i can get back on it

at hospital tomorrow with the bird (she has been ill for 3 months now) so hopefully find out whats wrong so no time on car sat, maybe sunday but will see how it go's tomorrow. another full day will see the entire surround back to new and ready for some paint



















back to bare metal and welded up needs more finishing and the rest of the welds flushing smooth but its getting there.

i have found a car more rotten than this. pics if the owner lets me host them up (will do another project thread, non honda lol)










new section formed










spent ages trimming and getting the edges perfect.

then even longer with the grinder flushing off all the welds totaly level (cant even see them now) grinding stone to get them down 80 grit to remove them flush and 120 grit on a DA sander to finish them





































need to hand file the edge radius more to the right shape. dont like doing this often as its very easy to go through the weld and thin the panel out to thin, hence why its worth spending alot of time with the fit of the panel as both edges MUST be perfect and in line. chassis where its not seen illtake it aback a good way but wont flush it all out due to the time it takes (about 3x longer doing it this way than knocking it down to about .2mm/.5mm)

think i got 1 pin hole in all of this so was well impressed.

made the corner section up today need to find mt die grinder to sand all that out and flush. will have it all done next weekend 

mk1 pics, stupid dead welder had put a stop to this over the last weekend, gas valve for it only turned up today! not happy needed it last friday to finish the surround and get a move on with the sill and wheel arch. nm so close to being full time now this is going to be done and gone as soon as humany possibly, hopefully in the first week of march 



















screen surround DONE. finally.

will warn anyone its a 1-2 day job to refab a full surround, there is about a 3 inch strip on the drivers side upper surround thats original, the rest is all new steel. lower bits where it meets the scuttle panel were a pig to do ,actually 3 panels join here and the ones underneath were rotten to. worst part is when flatting in the new to old sheet going to far and grinding through the entire weld. had to re-weld about 3 different places due to me making the metal to thin. so time consuming!

camera battery gave up so only managed to get a few snaps.



















most of this side floor has to come out 




























choppy chop




























after lots of panel trimming and fabbing (now using Zinctec sheet, stuff costs more but its aondized zice mild steel its weldable and it resists rust like mad, there is a 15 year old sheet in the workshop and its still rust free!)
it also welds real real nice, can run 1-3cm long constant beads on this stuff rarther than spotting and moving (makes the job faster and less chanse of pin holeing)



















more crap down here (4/5 plates over rust rammed in this bit)




























most the upper now done just a little trim to make the lip round and neat then onto the floor!










sound matt hammered off










getting there slowly, pain in the ass rusty car lol










chopped out all the crap










still going with the grinder at this point, loads had to go byebye










even had to chop out all the upright sill as that was also rotten along with the entire jacking point










new metal in










still got a fair bit to do inside that front section, another bit runs across to the side sill and that needs fabbing,

got about 2 foot down the car today. tomorrow i hope to have or be very close to fitting a sill.

rusty inner upright sill 



















floor pan and upright complete



















penetration from below. no penetration is poo, see so many welds with crap penetration through to the reverse










this wont win awards for being pretty but its all solid and bett welded edge to edge.



















sills are now on. rear is done.

just got a little bit at the front to sort tomorrow morning










also got to hammer the excess drop aorund to the other side (the right hand has been fully folded over with a hammer already)










again all butt welded edge to edge.

****ing knakked.

all that over took me 2 whole days. rust = big bill. lol

more pics tomorrow.

only concern atm is the paint. being 25 odd years old my paint supplier do not have nor can provide a color chart for the greek white (nh 82) so my only option was to order 1lt of greek white base mix (the only shade they do) and pray to god its a close or prefect match.
car has had paint on it before so hopefully it will be 

will see when it gets dropped down onto the rear arches and screen surround.

welding complete this side.

epoxy mastic ground off back to the bare sheet steel again. did its job and kept this all good and rust free.

anyway cleaned then tinned with flux paste










hour later and a full bar melted onto the arch










shaved down by hand with a vixen file. annoyingly got this almost bang on with the amount of lead bar a few places where i was around 1mm out. never mind was ruddy close!










polished up part of the rear quarter and mso of the door, paint test time










turned it back from off yellowish white to white!










below the stripes its had paint before. (hence the mega peel towards the top of the pin stripe)

will be doing the same as they did and masking right along that black line and painting below it on both sides.

as its going to get sanded i popped my finger in the paint and spotted an area. very close match considering its the OEM shade as this cant be mixed to spec etc



















put a skimming of filler over the lead, will flat this back off back to lead so there are no low spots in the arch 










this side is done. welding wise anyway. taken ages. so long.

leaded and some filler. took me 3h 30m to lead this side



















got some filler in the screen surround. want this perfect if i can and put lots on, think i took about 90% of this off today lol

masked off, well in the process of



















got delayed this morning due to me wanting to do the brake lines they were ****ed from the rusting floor pan so spent all morning getting the old out and making up new ones from cupro nickel.

primer tomorrow , then paint thu then underfloor to weld (on ramps this time fed up of killing myself with 8 hour sessions on the floor) and the joys (not) or building all the car back up. have a cold from early last week and flu symptoms coupled with a mega bad sore throat think i either have the lurgey thats going around of due to all the welding non stop i have finally managed to give myself welders flu (welding fumes + grinding dust lol)

will see light at the end of the tunnel now


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

You have some serious patience and talent !


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

no i most likely have a mental disorder and like crx's far to much lol.

i wont say how much i agreed to do this one for lol. still almost done and its better than loosing money. lesson learned the hard way


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

At least it's a useable mental.disorder !


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thing is if you where to charge proper body shop prices it wouldn't have got done as the time and cost isn't worth it unless the car is a proper classic and worth restoring,and with you starting a new business you need to take this type of work to get established on the quality you do so with word of mouth you will soon be very busy then you can pick and choose your work YOU want to do and not tie up your shop for ages doing this type of stuff cos let's be honest it should have been scrapped but it's good practice for you and you will soon be making replacement parts in half the time,,,,,,,,but nice work


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Its definately a showcase of your capabilities . And in the end when you get onto cars worth a load of money and you can charge accordingly you will be laughing !


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

in primer and guide coated black










also did half of craigs mugen kit



















first time my units been car free!



















swep[t up properly and ended up with 3x 15lt buckets of dirt and dust off the floor. cant wait to paint it

3 hours of wet flatting










p800 finish as always










re masked up the pin striping (hate this now such a paint to work around)

and 3 coats of nh82 (honda greek white) 













































in between coats i went on polishing off the nasty cream yellow white paint on the car to get it back to OE shades of white again



















damasked whilst tacky paint



















new vs old yellow paint. give a good idea how badly its faded out




























but it does polish up lovely again

50.50 shots of polished and cut vs non polished





































had to do it all in the end, got every panel to do










bit its alot closer to the new paint or rather the oem shade is almost 95% bang on so im happy










gonna be fun polishing in between the pin stripes here 










still a good color match





































arches are not 100% the same but very very ruddy close. for a first time full arch fab from scratch i am happy with it.

jobs for tomorrow!

up mega early to go grab the cars new windscreen.
fit all the exterior panels again (rear bumpers going to be a PITA as it was mega rotten and not found a replacment) 
polish all the bumpers and skirts up.

mix up another lt of epoxy mastic and go mad painting all this nice new steel and pouring it into the arches to seal them. as soon as thats toutch dry if i get time its onto the seam sealer (always put this over the mastic never before!)

Saturday its likely to have the screen back in, and hopefully have its dash and most of its interior in and the fuel tank back on. could do with having this car finished this weekend. so an mot very early next week and sam and alex can come liberate it from my clutches the following weekend! will be onto craigs by that point so updates coming on his.

would have preferred to have just repainted the entire car to that finish but money is a factor so roof and arches it will have to be. (also rear panel between lights and bumper as this was all going rusty and was doing my nut in lol)


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

dash in and loom, jsut alarm to go and a few small bits










new screen










many many hours of faffing about with the mega rotten rear bumper bar i got it on, finally!










bumper will sit alot better than it does with a new bar on it to.

finally back together



















lots to do but end in sight!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks good , where do you buy the screen . I want one for my zr but cant buy the glass anywhere !!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

local screen fitters.

cost me £75 plus the vat and i had to collect it.

dont go to a big company that only do insurance jobs just ring an intendant local screen fitters and get it from them.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cheers , thing is can get one fitted for 110 , by the time i buy glue and cutout tools prob wont save anything . I only wanted to know as i used to do screens when i was at a main dealer !


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

went for mot today. after 2 sagas first was rotten fuel pipe that pissed fuel all over the floor  took half a day to sort. next was on starting the car the alt has seized solid. rebuilt a good one from the seized and a mk2 one lol. seems to be working.

car failed anyho, missed a tiney bit of rust in the middle of the car, passed on everything else mind. really is suck a good drive for an old car, emissions repot wwas crazy low, better than alot of modern cars and miles inder the limits it had to hit (think one it was allowed a max for 1030ppm, this popped out 300 lol)

anyway gets collected sat and onto the mini and the migen mk2 crx


----------

